# Dado's! ( or trench depending where your from)



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey folks,
I'm making some storage cabinet's from 3/4 ply. Over all size is 80inch high, 48 wide and 14inch deep. There will be a centre piece running top to bottom with shelves of equal spacing in each side. 

So the question is where the shelves meet on the centre panel is it ok to have a 1/4 inch dado each side only leaving 1/4 between them? If not could you please suggest another method of construction? Thanks in advance for any help given!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You could get by with an 1/8" dado.

Once glued, it aint goin nowhere. :smile:


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response! Yeah I was gonna glue and toe nail them also. The 1/8 inch dado is easier on the router too so I'm all for that haha. Thanks again!


----------

